# Eheim 2217 rattling. Again.



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

That's tough since it sounds like you have replaced all the moving parts. Maybe the motor is loose?


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

I haven't had a look at the motor. If it is "loose", what might I do to repair the problem?

The only thing about this filter which makes it peculiar is that the impeller cover fits much more tightly than on my other Eheim classics. It seems slightly too large and requires a bit of persuasion to slip into position, while the others easily slot into place. Not sure if that helps.

I'm out of ideas.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a couple of older (probably 10-15 years) classics that while I have had them I have ran dry a few times. These make a rattling sound while running too. They still filter excellently and flow is still very strong, just a bit noisy. 

They are on some tanks in the basement that I breed fish in so I really dont mind the rattling. 

There are only a number of actual parts on these filters that move and going through them one by one might lead you to the issue. But again it sounds like you covered all of them.


----------



## barnabasdb (Aug 7, 2011)

Maybe there is some air trapped in there? Try tilting it or punching it to make the air bubble get sucked in. Worked for me.


----------



## KH2PO4 (Jul 18, 2009)

Loose hose on inflow side sometime doesn't cause leak, 
but still, can suck air into canister. 
Got problem like this once because of that.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

S


KH2PO4 said:


> Loose hose on inflow side sometime doesn't cause leak,
> but still, can suck air into canister.
> Got problem like this once because of that.


So true! I have home depot black tubing on my 2217 and had to zip tie the input to keep from sucking in air.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

My 2215 is doing something similar but its still within warranty. Any of you ever send one back for replacement?

My only advice to the OP is to open the darn thing up and see if you can tell where the noise is coming from. I would first make sure no air is being ingested (much easier to check and solve).


----------



## aquadoc (Jun 4, 2011)

I had this problem and fixed it by cleaning the mechanical filter sponge thoroughly. If it still rattles after you hook it back up from the cleaning you might have to rock it back and forth (you will hear air bubble come to the surface, these i assume are trapped in your newly cleaned mechanical filter). I think the main reason for this rattle in these filters is because there is not enough flow to the impeller due to dirty filters and filters that have air trapped in them after cleaning.

Another tip...to majorly cut back on the noise with these you can also put them in a 5 gal bucket. This cut the noise at least in half for me when i was first troubleshooting the issue.


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

It's been on the backburner for a while, but I'm back to trying to fix this problem.

The only further ideas I have are:

1) Too much filter wool (I use quite a lot in this canister, maybe 1/4 of the volume

2) The "cooling" and "lubrication" channels are blocked up. Now, I don't actually know what these are, this is just what the Eheim operating instructions tell me might cause noise. I've ordered some pipe cleaners. I did clean the little channel that leads into the impeller chamber a while ago, but I don't remember this fixing the problem. I assume this was the "cooling channel". Anyone know what the "lubrication channel" might be?

3) Pipes are full of c**p. They look alright, and the filter hasn't really been running all that long. I've checked to make sure the hose connectors are all right. But there is an "elbow" in the pipe that I can imagine filling with gunk, I'll have to clean it out - or remove it altogether - to see if this improves matters. I've bought some pipe cleaners for this purpose.

Your thoughts?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

If you are having clogging issues that are leading to water starvation to the impeller this can certainly cause noise. It causes air bubbles to create around the impeller causing noise, flow loss and flow inconsistency. Is the flow of the filter constant?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

If you lost power, for even a short while, something may have gotten into the impeller well. It's unlikely, but strange things happen occasionally.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

snafuspyramid said:


> It's been on the backburner for a while, but I'm back to trying to fix this problem.
> 
> The only further ideas I have are:
> 
> ...


Yes you need to clean that little passage with a pipe cleaner, Eheim also sells a 3 brush set for cleaning and it includes the little one for that passage and the inside hole of the impeller.

Don't use vasoline on o-ring, more than likely this filter now needs to be totally stripped down and cleaned to remove the light film of petrolium jelly that's coated every surface.

Eheim classics used to come with filter floss back in the day when the canisters were glass but to much may slow the flow and cause problems, try the suggested media and see if you still have the same problem.

I used vasoline once on the motor head o-ring and what a mess, just a light coating on the o-ring and I had to break it down and clorox everything to make it right, I still have one of those filters in operation after 8 years and I also just bought a new 2217 and it workd perfectly so you got a lemon or your over doing it on the floss, If you have any warranty period remaining I would send it back even if you have to but a replacement to get the box, but I would call what ever retailer first and try to work out a solution so you don't have to tear down your tank, good luck.

I did use an exacto knife to clean up the plastic on the impeller of the new filter.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I use Vaseline on my orings and haven't had an issue. Maybe im just lucky but that's on multiple filters too.


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

I doubt it's the Vaseline, I use it on my other Eheims with no problems. I'll clean it out just for the sake of it though.

I'll clean the impeller channel. Then, I'll run the filter with no media, very short and clean hoses, partially submerged in a bucket. That will rule out media issues, hose blockages, tap connector issues, or leaks in the bottom O-ring. I'll do all of this after replacing all moving parts with those from another Classic I know runs silently.

If it doesn't run quiet after that, I'm going to sell it and use the money to buy myself a SunSun, or maybe two. I'll probably sell the 2215 out of spite, as well.

Oh, and the water flow is constant. The filter works perfectly well. It's actually not particularly distracting or loud - the powerhead on my 20 gallon makes about the same amount of noise - but it's become increasingly aggravating after a year of the same.


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

Oh, and I don't think there are any parts in the motor that could be causing the problem. It's just a copper coil in epoxy. I'll see if I can remove the pump head cover and check that any screws are tight, though.


----------

